
ASP.NET MVC Using Multiple Models In A Single View - thingsWeLearned
http://www.thingswelearned.com/Article/Details/33539758-547f-4a2e-b958-83f6e2fa1a25
======
hhandoko
I believe this is quite a common pattern. A quick search of composite view
model will return other examples.

